# Eheim 2026 and 2028 differences



## nduli (19 Sep 2012)

Hi guys

 quick question.

What the difference between an eheim 2026 and 2028. Is the motor inside the head more powerful? 

Reason why I ask is I had a 2026 and in my heavily planted tank i was struggling with flow so bought a cheap 2028 off eBay and it leaks when I tilt it. Quick research suggests o-ring replacement and I have found the link to the site in the USA so I'll order a couple of replacements but i am about to drop my 2026 head onto the canister of the 2028 until I can get the orging replacement and just wondered what the actual difference is, is the motor more powerful? Or is it just the canister size?

Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## geoffbark (20 Sep 2012)

I can't remember off hand. But on the motor/filter lid there should be a label with the motor ratings and litres per hour. 

Take a look


----------



## nduli (20 Sep 2012)

geoffbark said:
			
		

> I can't remember off hand. But on the motor/filter lid there should be a label with the motor ratings and litres per hour.
> 
> Take a look



Have done. 2026 runs 950hr and 2028 runs 1050hr. I must admit I didn't check this before buying the fleabay 'bargain' i just I did more reasearch last night and does appear that they are both the same head unit and this would imply no differences at all so how can a filter with more media trays but same output have a higher apparent flow rate?


----------



## geoffbark (20 Sep 2012)

As long as the head off the 2026 fits the 2028 canister and is leak free then you are ok. As for flow rating, the 2028 will have a larger impellor and therfore produce more flow!


----------



## nduli (20 Sep 2012)

geoffbark said:
			
		

> As long as the head off the 2026 fits the 2028 canister and is leak free then you are ok. As for flow rating, the 2028 will have a larger impellor and therfore produce more flow!



Hmm I'd agree but impeller seemed identical and quick research suggests same product number.....Confused


----------



## geoffbark (20 Sep 2012)

nduli said:
			
		

> geoffbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It would appear that you are right, both the 2028 and 2026 have the same part numbers for the pump head, So i have no idea how the flow rates can be different, unless the motor sizes are different, but then how can they be if they have the same part number!

One for eheim to answer i think.

Unless it is due to head pressure, because the 2028 is taller the pump does not have to work as hard to deliver flow? Clutching at straws now.


----------



## nduli (20 Sep 2012)

geoffbark said:
			
		

> nduli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep that's where my head had ended up it has another 10cm to fall and this equates to 100l hr flow rate increase.


----------



## nduli (20 Sep 2012)

Hmmm curious. Came home to find filter not working. Bucket the filter was sat in had half inch of water in it. Opened up filter to find bit that holds impeller in to filter head snapped and impeller assembly too hot to touch. I used the other eheim as a donor and seems to be running smoothly again. I am rapidly learning a hard lesson. Buy new.....


----------

